# What Makes A Great Farmer



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Traits to cultivate.....from Growing TN.

Regards, Mike

http://growingtennessee.com/features/2016/10/what-makes-great-farmer-traits-cultivate/?utm_source=Growing+Tennessee&utm_campaign=90b2f5bf8f-growingtennessee-daily_newsletter&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_d75710df8e-90b2f5bf8f-296641129


----------

